# My set up..



## surfingjoyner (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,

Bought grinder and Gaggia off Ebay - £140 all in. Working really well at moment - cannot believe how much difference a decent grinder makes...


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Cool retro look!

Shame the casing wasn't black then it would look like something from Knight Rider with that red light


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Agreed, Gaggia made some great retro machines and this is one of them.

You just need a naked portafilter


----------

